# Western HTS



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

Western HTS plow. Like new. Updated lights. Comes with truck side, harness and controller. Off 2007 Silverado. $2000. 815-341-5118.


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Can you post some pictures


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

Sure. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

Pictures won't post. Can I text you?


----------



## Evans282 (Aug 23, 2017)

Plow still available?


----------

